# Asus ROG Strix B550-F bios 1002 pulled ????



## Max(IT) (Aug 15, 2020)

I've just noticed that BIOS 1002, released a week ago, is no longer available from Asus website   

Is there a reason for that ? The latest reported is the 0805 from July, but I still have the 1002 (and EZ Update doesnt finda any "newer" BIOS available...).

Any idea ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2020)

Did you install 1002?


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 15, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you install 1002?


yep.
That's the one I have right now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2020)

big oof.

Id be contacting  Asus support then. Something obviously wasnt right with the bios for them to pull it. Asking on TPU will only get you answers from crystal balls.


::EDIT::

Oh and try to flash your bios back to the old one before contacting support. I know that some brands dont like their bios's being downgraded or rolled back to an older one.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 15, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> big oof.
> 
> Id be contacting  Asus support then. Something obviously wasnt right with the bios for them to pull it. Asking on TPU will only get you answers from crystal balls.
> 
> ...


I tried, but I can't roll back to the previous 0805 ...

1002 is working flawlessly, as far as I can see, but I don't know why it was pulled.

BTW I contacted Asus via mail, awaiting for a clarification.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2020)

yeah, there are ways to trick it to force flashing itself back to a previous bios but there is a high risk of borking your board but if its still working. better email support and let them know if you should be worried.

if its still under warranty its best not to try anything silly with it and let support do their job.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 16, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah, there are ways to trick it to force flashing itself back to a previous bios but there is a high risk of borking your board but if its still working. better email support and let them know if you should be worried.
> 
> if its still under warranty its best not to try anything silly with it and let support do their job.


it is brand new... I'm waiting for their response.

Quite strange no-one reported the issue on any blog.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2020)

Have you tried the bios flashback function? I am asking because I cannot read you have tried it.

Link: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1038568


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Have you tried the bios flashback function? I am asking because I cannot read you have tried it.
> 
> Link: https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1038568


yep, tried... green steady light   
It doesn't work ... I tried the EZ Update in Windows, the EZ Flash in the BIOS and the Flashback function.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 16, 2020)

good thing didnt flash my mobo yet. i saw they have new bios for my crosshair viii hero and just released 2 days ago. been searching about that version but nobody have wrote about it.

I have checked other B550 strix and seems like all no new bioses and probably pulled out latest bios. let us what their reply why they pull it out


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have installed it too... works fine but it‘s weird.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2020)

I read rumblings on Reddit about ASUS pulling a bunch of their latest AMD BIOSes because of a memory bug.  Some people were reporting that after the BIOS update their systems wouldn't boot and after a BIOS reset the boards wouldn't POST at anything other than default 2133MHz. But it's Reddit, so take that with a grain of salt.

Regardless, if you updated to 1002 and everything is working with your system, I'd just leave it alone until a newer version is released. There is no point in risking bricking your board.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting.

My Crosshair VI Hero also had a BIOS version (7803) pulled, but they replaced it with 7901.


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> yep, tried... green steady light
> It doesn't work ... I tried the EZ Update in Windows, the EZ Flash in the BIOS and the Flashback function.



Hi!
I'm sorry, but I can't agree to that. I also have a B550 f-gaming board and was able to reset the bios to 0805 without any problems.
For this I used the same procedure that the link refers to.
I had no problems with 1002, but I did not want to take any unnecessary risk.

Regards
Christian


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Hi!
> I'm sorry, but I can't agree to that. I also have a B550 f-gaming board and was able to reset the bios to 0805 without any problems.
> For this I used the same procedure that the link refers to.
> I had no problems with 1002, but I did not want to take any unnecessary risk.
> ...



Flashing a BIOS(especially force flashing back to an older BIOS) is more of an unnecessary risk than running with a BIOS that is working fine.


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> Flashing a BIOS(especially force flashing back to an older BIOS) is more of an unnecessary risk than running with a BIOS that is working fine.




Hi, I'd agree with you if I actually forced it. But I used Asus' built-in flashback tool and Asus' manual. 
In the end of course everyone has to decide for himself, but to use a BIOS that was removed without comment seems too risky to me. 

Greetings Christian


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Hi!
> I'm sorry, but I can't agree to that. I also have a B550 f-gaming board and was able to reset the bios to 0805 without any problems.
> For this I used the same procedure that the link refers to.
> I had no problems with 1002, but I did not want to take any unnecessary risk.
> ...


IDK how you did it...

I tried and the Asus utility told me it was a wrong BIOS (not matching the actual BIOS configuration)


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 16, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> IDK how you did it...
> 
> I tried and the Asus utility told me it was a wrong BIOS (not matching the actual BIOS configuration)


tried it now on my board.

same thing. i can not flash back.. 

bad move from ASUS..


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> IDK how you did it...
> 
> I tried and the Asus utility told me it was a wrong BIOS (not matching the actual BIOS configuration)




Sure!

As described in the instructions, I have done the following:
1. downloaded BIOS 0805
2. executed the enclosed renamer tool 
3. both, tool and BIOS, copied to a USB stick (root)
4. USB stick inserted into the special USB port (marked as "BIOS")
5. Press the flashback button for 3 seconds (marked as "BIOS FLBK")
6. it started flashing green
7. after a few minutes the flashing LED goes out
8. ready!

But that's exactly how it is described under the link mentioned above. 

Best regards!


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Sure!
> 
> As described in the instructions, I have done the following:
> 1. downloaded BIOS 0805
> ...


did exactly this and it does not even post anymore until i do the same again with 1002.


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

I have no explanation for this.
You probably used fat32 for the stick since it worked with 1002?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> I have no explanation for this.
> You probably used fat32 for the stick since it worked with 1002?


yeah.. and i can flash it to 0805.. but it does not post (even after another CMOS Reset).. it only posts with 1002.


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> yeah.. and i can flash it to 0805.. but it does not post (even after another CMOS Reset).. it only posts with 1002.




Okay, this is interesting. 
So as I said, after the downgrading, the boot stopped at the first start (like after a "normal" flash) and I had to enter the BIOS settings and change all settings again.
Maybe it is also a hardware configuration story. 
Sorry for the little help!

Greeting Christian


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Okay, this is interesting.
> So as I said, after the downgrading, the boot stopped at the first start (like after a "normal" flash) and I had to enter the BIOS settings and change all settings again.
> Maybe it is also a hardware configuration story.
> Sorry for the little help!
> ...


no problem but i really want to know what the hell asus has had in their mind to release this bios.

and i probably found the issue why they pulled it back. 

it had "Fan control improvements"

but all fans controlled via PWM are stuck to 100% and only can be controlled via DC


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Hi, I'd agree with you if I actually forced it. But I used Asus' built-in flashback tool and Asus' manual.
> In the end of course everyone has to decide for himself, but to use a BIOS that was removed without comment seems too risky to me.
> 
> Greetings Christian



That is forcing the BIOS flash. If they didn't allow you to go back via the normal EZFlash method, its for a reason.  So force flashing via Flashback is forcing the BIOS be flashed on the board.  Flashback doesn't have as many safeguards as the EZFlash software method. I don't know if it has changed, but last I check it didn't even check to make sure you are flashing the correct BIOS for the board.  It just went by file name, which is all types of dangerous.

Also, it isn't really risky to use a BIOS that was removed without comment.  It shows that ASUS doesn't think the bug is big enough to worry about warning people.  Like I said, from what I heard, it's something that only affects people right as they flash the BIOS.  So if you already flashed it, and it works, you're fine. If there was really something risky about it to people that already had it installed, ASUS would have made a comment and press release about it.



chfei said:


> I have no explanation for this.
> You probably used fat32 for the stick since it worked with 1002?



It's almost like force flashing to an older BIOS version isn't a good idea or something...


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 16, 2020)

chfei said:


> Sure!
> 
> As described in the instructions, I have done the following:
> 1. downloaded BIOS 0805
> ...


Did exactly this... didnt work for me.

BTW, 24h and no answer from Asus.
I know we are in the weekend but...


----------



## chfei (Aug 16, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> That is forcing the BIOS flash. If they didn't allow you to go back via the normal EZFlash method, its for a reason.  So force flashing via Flashback is forcing the BIOS be flashed on the board.  Flashback doesn't have as many safeguards as the EZFlash software method. I don't know if it has changed, but last I check it didn't even check to make sure you are flashing the correct BIOS for the board.  It just went by file name, which is all types of dangerous.
> 
> Also, it isn't really risky to use a BIOS that was removed without comment.  It shows that ASUS doesn't think the bug is big enough to worry about warning people.  Like I said, from what I heard, it's something that only affects people right as they flash the BIOS.  So if you already flashed it, and it works, you're fine. If there was really something risky about it to people that already had it installed, ASUS would have made a comment and press release about it.
> 
> It's almost like force flashing to an older BIOS version isn't a good idea or something...



Okay, honestly, I don't know! I don't know a definition either. As long as the flashback option is even advertised by Asus, it's fine by me. I expect this option to work properly if the manufacturer offers it. But in the same way I would also expect that a BIOS version is not simply withdrawn without comment, no matter for what reason. This is just dubious, really a pity!


----------



## canadien (Aug 17, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Snip


Read through the thread.  Some owners of this motherboard flashed a newer Bios version that Asus took down.  The latest version on the Asus website is 0805.  Apparently, there were some bugs and Asus removed it.  They released it too early without testing it?

Anyway, they are trying to flash it back to the 0805 which is mature now, probably.
Simple, right?

I was considering this motherboard and I hope you guys can get everything working.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2020)

canadien said:


> Read through the thread.  Some owners of this motherboard flashed a newer Bios version that Asus took down.  The latest version on the Asus website is 0805.  Apparently, there were some bugs and Asus removed it.  They released it too early without testing it?
> 
> Anyway, they are trying to flash it back to the 0805 which is mature now, probably.
> Simple, right?
> ...



BIOS aren't always pulled because they're broken. Gigabyte does this shit all the time, almost all the major revisions on my ITX board were pulled nearly immediately after release and re-released with the same number and changelog. All the originally uploaded versions work just fine. Every major update, you're guaranteed to find somebody on Reddit who claims it bricked/handicapped his board. Whether it was the fault of the BIOS, other unresolved issues on his PC, or him forgetting to reset default settings, no one ever really knows.

On some B550 boards including my own, even 0805 was later pulled and replaced with 0803. So by your standard, 0805 is highly suspect because it no longer is downloadable; it works just fine here. Just because you're running a version that was later revised doesn't mean it's going to nuke your system. If it runs fine for you, don't fuck with it over worries it's "not mature", because you've already won the lottery that is BIOS flashing.

You gotta remember that no one is taking the time to write individual BIOS packages. They put out a 1002/1.10/F50 release, change little identifiers to account for different boards, and that's it. If a certain version didn't play nice with the B550-F in particular, tag the Asus rep on Reddit and hope for better luck next release.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 17, 2020)

canadien said:


> Read through the thread. Some owners of this motherboard flashed a newer Bios version that Asus took down. The latest version on the Asus website is 0805. Apparently, there were some bugs and Asus removed it. They released it too early without testing it?
> 
> Anyway, they are trying to flash it back to the 0805 which is mature now, probably.
> Simple, right?



His question was rhetorical. He knows why they are trying to do it, his point was they shouldn't.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 17, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> His question was rhetorical. He knows why they are trying to do it, his point was they shouldn't.


He wrote:

_If Asus pulled it it's for a good reason_

This clearly tells me he didn’t read the thread. The thread wasn’t created to ask how to revert to an older BIOS but just to see if someone knows why it was pulled and if it safe to keep it installed.


----------



## Big Ed (Aug 17, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I've just noticed that BIOS 1002, released a week ago, is no longer available from Asus website
> 
> Is there a reason for that ? The latest reported is the 0805 from July, but I still have the 1002 (and EZ Update doesnt finda any "newer" BIOS available...).
> 
> Any idea ?


I just updated to 1002 last week and have not experience anything bad yet. I did notice that on CPUz my B550 Plus is now a 570 motherboard after the update... if that’s the only problem hopefully I can update to a newer bios later on and all is well.


----------



## canadien (Aug 17, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> His question was rhetorical. He knows why they are trying to do it, his point was they shouldn't.


Okay.

I know that MSI removed their entire bios page with just a register option.  So this isn't the worst thing regarding bios.  I thought people were trying to go back to a previous bios.  

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone was having issues with the intel lan. Eventually, new boards were to have 'B3 stepping .'  Anyone have that with their boards?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 17, 2020)

i got a message from Asus.


*Customer Service Feedback
Hello Manuel*
I can understand that it looks strange, but there was nothing wrong with the BIOS-Version.
 Soon it will appear again on our website and it will better than the last one.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 17, 2020)

I've got a message from Asus too...

*



			Dear customer,
		
Click to expand...

*


> Thank you for your e-mail.
> When I checked our internal website the bios version is still availlable.
> I think it should have not been released on the website yet.
> When you don't have any problems I would advise you to stay with this version.
> ...


http://support.asus.com/


----------



## hzy4 (Aug 17, 2020)

I also flashed the newest BIOS on my X570 TUF which is no longer on the website. It was a Beta BIOS which is indicated by "v2PI 1.0.8.0", according to IgorsLAB everything with a 0 on the end is a beta BIOS. I did not experience any issues yet.


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 18, 2020)

Asus today released version 1004

Upgraded to 1004 with no issues

Another small update.

Today Asus support sent me another email, asking to update to 1004 (already done).








*Customer Service Feedback*
_


Dear customer,

We checked with our head office and they advise you to try BIOS version 1004:

BU asked to upload a newer version 1004. So please help let the customer update the latest one. If he has any problem in use, he can feedback to us at any time._


So even Asus is asking to update to 1004.
I strongly suspect they found a minor bug in 1002 and pulled without saying anything, releasing the 1004 with the fix just 3 days later.


----------



## siver (Aug 22, 2020)

canadien said:


> Okay.
> 
> I know that MSI removed their entire bios page with just a register option.  So this isn't the worst thing regarding bios.  I thought people were trying to go back to a previous bios.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone was having issues with the intel lan. Eventually, new boards were to have 'B3 stepping .'  Anyone have that with their boards?


I had a major issue with my b450 Msi Tomahawk Max and the LAN. I gave up and went to the internet and that work but wasn't happy with Mobo I went and bought a B550-F Asus WIFI and it so much better. I haven't tried LAN on it. But it has wifi 6 and the new router I got has it as well. So no issues in any games yet!! sorry didn't really answer your question but I had issues on the b450 msi model.


----------

